

Come support the Practical Flask book on Kickstarter - rpicard
http://robert.io/blog/2013/06/13/come-support-the-practical-flask-kickstarter/

======
pearkes
> In the end, you spend hours upon hours researching the best way to handle
> registration, authentication, email confirmation, and a million other little
> things.

I've found SAAS-like applications (user registrations, emails, forms) aren't
where Flask is most useful. Where it really shines is small API's and
services. Easy to test, designed to be "little", handle JSON really well.
There are also lots of extensions for things like making Redis easier to deal
with, as noted in the Kickstarter.

I'd love to see the book incorporate some of those strengths — small,
compartmentalized applications — instead of building an app similar to what
you'd see in a Rails tutorial.

~~~
rpicard
The book actually isn't going to have a single example app. Each of the
chapters will stand on it's own as a reference for a particular topic. It's
similar to how Two Scoops of Django is organized.

I'm definitely going to have a chapter on building a REST API. You can see a
more complete (not comprehensive or set in stone) list of topics at the bottom
of the Kickstarter page:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1223051718/practical-
fla...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1223051718/practical-flask-book-
project)

------
pydanny
I would be delighted to see a book on Flask.

While most of my work is in Django, there are times I use Flask. And... while
Flask is simple enough there are times it would be nice to have a go-to
reference for common tasks.

------
soferio
This is a great idea. You have my $10.

(FWIW, advanced Flask-SQLAlchemy topics (relationsips, queries, association
tables, alembic etc) and also security issues (what to watch out for with
Flask, jinja and WTForms if anything) would be my picks for useful chapters.)

------
targusman
How much will the final product cost? Or will you give it away for free?

~~~
rpicard
It'll probably be around $15.

~~~
clicks
Will you consider giving it away to free to students, in the way that the 'Two
Scoops of Django' folks do?

~~~
rpicard
Absolutely. I'm sure I'll have some of, "If you can't afford it right now,
just email me for a copy" link. I actually got my copy of Two Scoops to use as
a reference that way. :)

